

EOL of couchdb in Ubuntu One - valyala
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-November/003474.html

======
phernandez
Does anyone have any further information related to the scaling problems they
were having with couchdb? This sounds like bad news for couch to lose such a
big name brand user.

